# Jeu Infinity Blade



## hitman67 (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Jeme suis peut être trompé de catégorie mais je n'ai rien trouvé de plus approprié. 

Je joue au jeux Infinity blade, et je me pose une question fondamentale : Il faut recommencer combien de fois " nouvelle partie +" pour accéder à tous les équipements?

Est ce que les joueurs vétérans peuvent méclairer?

Pour le moment j'ai recommencer une seule nouvelle partie +.

Merci pour vos réponses.

Marc


----------

